# Wintery Song - Blizzards!



## Primitive Screwhead (Nov 10, 2010)

In the opening act of the Wintery Song, some nasty things happen.. and that should happen IMC in the coming session. The PCs are 21st level and I am unsure about the balance of power... so I am posting this here to get some feedback.


Spoilers!  and of course, my players stay out!
[sblock]The arcane attack hits the gathering with a stunning burst and two elementals break through the window and rush through the crowd, tossing them like chaff into the sudden winter winds that twist and whirl about the entire chamber. Each elemental swings to the edge of the chamber, attacking the PCs at the tables...


This is meant to be a very tough encounter as it is the only one in the adventuring day.
[/sblock]


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2010)

Initial thoughts:

1) You ahven't defined "icy terrain" in the aura. Is that difficult terrain? And when you say it lasts until the end of the encounter, do you mean that the elemental leaves a permanent trail? Is it itself discomfitted by this difficult terrain? I see that it can teleport via this icy terrain.

2) Winter Wind is much more powerful than Encase in Ice, but has the same recharge.

3) The number of attacks it can throw out in a round is pretty large - it's standard, move, and minor are all attacks. That says "solo" to me rather than elite.

4) Winter Wind - I think it would make much more sense to push rather than slide. 

5) Should it be vulnerable to fire? Though that would be nasty during a teleport.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the response and input!


Yes, Icy terrain is difficult terrain.. and the blizzard leaves a trail throughout the encounter to which it can teleport back to.

Did you Mean Encase in Ice is more powerfull than Dazzling Snow? Should the more powerful one be a recharge 6?

It is a large number of attacks... perhaps change Winters Wind to a recharge power?

The reason I went with a slide for Winters wind is that a push would for forward, into the direction of the blizzards movement. I want the blizzard to scatter groups of people left and right {and maybe backwards} as it comes charging through.

My PCs have repaired the Torch, so no teleport issues. However vulnerable to fire does make sense. Vulnerable 10?


----------

